

Ask HN: Have you looked back at your YC submission? - ed209

It's been a couple of weeks since I submitted my application for YC11 and I thought I'd take a look back at it. More specifically the video. Honestly, even I got bored of watching it ;) Have you looked back at your submissions? What did you think?
======
smpappas
I agree. I have rethought many parts of the application, including the video.
Since my submission, I have developed and narrowed my idea quite a bit. My
answers most likely would have been more concise had I known what I do now.
But hey, hindsight is 20/20 and you express the best you can at the time.

------
DarrenLyman
We check HN every day for comments / feedback from founders, but haven't
looked at the app on YC. We constantly look at our copy to evaluate changes
since submitting, and reform answers as other incubator programs have started
following us. However we have not submitted to any other programs than YC. We
feel the anticipation is awesome and look forward to checking HN daily until
the final say is issued.

As for our video, neither of us like the camera so its terrifying to look at
it and we haven't except the following day to verify it was posted. We really
hope to get the chance to meet everyone in person. There is a lot about
personal contact (meeting someone) that comes through, that you just can't
portray in an app, or video.

------
lux
Even a day past the deadline I was thinking we could have said it better, but
at some point you have to call it done... We did edit quite a bit at least,
and I don't quite cringe at reading it. We've also since honed our idea and
it's looking vastly better day-to-day (IMHO ;).

Our video looks particularly awkward to me, and feels like it conveys little
info since we kept trying to get it down to a minute, by which point it became
more of a general introduction. Time will tell! :)

------
wordchute
Yeah, I think about it constantly. I think everything was explained as clearly
as possible - I hope so anyway - but there's still a nagging feeling that I
missed something. And then there's the competition, i.e. all you other guys.
I'm sure everyone has really good ideas, and I'm really hoping to have the
opportunity to see them all take form in SF. This public fretting should
probably reassure us all thet we're at least dedicated to our ideas.

------
lachyg
I look at it, and think about it every day! We've worked on it, and come along
way since hitting the submit button. Just hoping for that interview!

------
plamb
It keeps me awake every night. We submitted on Feb 15th... It's amazing how
much changes over the course of a month.

~~~
bcrawford
I submitted early Feb and I feel the same way. I actually resubmitted once or
twice to change how far we had gotten (lines of code) and new competitors that
cropped up (note: more than you'd think in such a short period of time).

Oddly, what is keeping me awake isn't the application so much. I've kind of
resigned myself that it would be a nice-to-have but not a requirement. What
keeps me awake now is things like reducing my monthly expenses more and more
so I can work less and less for the man and more and more for myself.

~~~
ed209
I think this is the key, my main reason for applying to YC was to be able to
work on my product full time. That is my only goal right now, but mortgage,
kid etc make it hard.

